# Vortex Strikefire



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone have a Strikefire on there rifle? How do you like it?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have an Accupoint. Every Officer I know of has transitioned to the Spitfire and/or Sparc for their patrol rifles. The Spitfire has an etched reticle in case the batteries die. Great products, great warranty. I would wager yours is just as good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never heard of it. What do it do? How much is it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One issue I have is it is a 4 MOA. . The AIMpoint is 2 MOA. AIMpoint battery life 3 years even if you never shut it off. The AImpoint is a far better one .
However at half the price the Vortex Strikefire is a very good option. Many AR's are about 4 MOA.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have one and love it. I actually have a few Vortex products.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here ya go for you guys/gals that are unfamiliar with this red dot.

Vortex Optics - StrikeFire II Red Dot Red/Green
Cantilever


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Broncosfan said:


> Anyone have a Strikefire on there rifle? How do you like it?


I have the Sparc AR and the Sparc 11 and have nothing bad to say about either. Strikefire i know nothing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Down side is While they hide it. It is made in China


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought one of those gizmos would be good on my Winni but the gun smithy say since it ejects straight up it would be a non sequitur. Thats one of the reasons I had rather have a Marlin.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I thought one of those gizmos would be good on my Winni but the gun smithy say since it ejects straight up it would be a non sequitur. Thats one of the reasons I had rather have a Marlin.


Mount it forward like a scout scope. There is a rail made to do this. Problem solved.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

The good thing about Votex is there produces are warranty for life . I have the Strikefire II and has always worked great. It on my JR 9mm , so not a big rifle. 
And most of the scope you see now a days are made in China....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Got a Strikefire II on an AR-15....Stock mil-spec barrel....1-7 twist 16 "

Regularly shoot 8 inch steel (Head Shots at 300 yards)

Green Dot quit working but I won't send it in till the red does...

Love the thing!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Got a Strikefire II on an AR-15....Stock mil-spec barrel....1-7 twist 16 "
> 
> Regularly shoot 8 inch steel (Head Shots at 300 yards)
> 
> ...


Last time at the range, I was getting 1 moa at 100 yards with my BCM barreled build, 1-7 twist 14.5" with a Strikefire II.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..thanks. I have about lost interest in trying it since Trump got elected. Whew. I will be ready again if things start looking rough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..thanks. I have about lost interest in trying it since Trump got elected. Whew. I will be ready again if things start looking rough.


 The reasons we prep have not changed. Only prices and supply maybe improving .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha thanks. Confidence levels are high the old winni can still hit pretty close to where it needs to be with the factory sights which come on it. I got new glassses in root too. That should be a deal clincher.


----------

